# Plastidip Black Out



## eluntyx (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys, just blacked my chrome with plastidip, what do you think?

Blacked out:

chrome around grille
front/back bowties
chrome fog light trim
chrome window trim


front:








side:








lights on:








front again:








side note: I hate Canada for having 20 dollar/can plastidip. People are the states are super lucky to get it so cheap.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

i like it, now go wash that poor car haha


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Honestly man I love the way the bowties look with the contrast of the surrounding chrome but I know there are a lot of people on here that hate chrome for some reason lol


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks great.... All blacked out OG style


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

What color is your car? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice job on the dip sir looks good!!


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

For future plastidip applications, check out cardipcanada.ca
Pretty good prices and reasonable and fast shipping.

Car looks good.
I'm a fan of the chrome contrast around the bowtie, but the "murdered out" look is cool too.


----------



## eluntyx (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally finished doing all the things i wanted to do. Blacked out the rear chrome, tail lights, and plasti dipped my rims as well. 

Think it turned out really good


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Pick up a can of the glossifier and hit your tail lights with it. Shine them up a bit.


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Did you also use the plasti-dip on the tail lights?? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi so youre from canada, right? I saw the pictures and I see that ur headlamps uave HID lights. Isnt that illegal here in canada to uwve HID lights without retrofit projectors? Just windering I dont want to buy aftermarket headlamps because my cruze is on a lease so it does not make sense to put that money on the car, but the HID arent that expensive


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eluntyx (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes that is just a thin layer of black plastidip on my tail lights. Seems to work pretty good.

And HIDs probably are illegal, yes. Just make sure you don't have them blinding everyone that drives towards you, and the cops wont ever bug you.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Question?!?!?! Does the trim just pop off? I would love to do this to mine but I don't see how you paint while its still on the car.


----------



## eluntyx (Jun 13, 2013)

Most of it does, but the rear window chrome does not. But that's the thing about plastidip, you can just paint while its still on the car, and peel off the stuff that you don't want. check out some of the dipyourcar.com videos on how to use the stuff. Its pretty amazing.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm doing the same with my Red Cruze, but i think i'm going to leave the Chrome around the bowtie, everything else will be blacked out.

And true about it comming off easy. I had my doors newspapered up, but wasn't pay full attention and some had fallen off. I was in plasti dip mode and went right over the paint job, along with the window sill chrome. Just let it dry and it just peels right off the paint. Scared the **** outta me before i remembered it was plasti dip and not paint. Surprised the people watching me doing it to.


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

I just blacked out my rims with the plastidip think it looks pretty mean. Debadged the chrome cruze and LT badges and plastidipped the rear and front bowties as well, personally I think its a good mix of black and chrome for me.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I think you should paint your rear drums black and stop parking so close to other cars!


----------

